# Looking for a palm sander



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

I've read some reviews and done some checking...but I can't seem to find that slam dunk holy grail device that's going to do the job for me.

I was close to going with Bosch, but I keep reading that the paper holder that starts out really cool - fails after a bit of use.

What do you guys use?


----------



## Marion (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm watching this thread close.......


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Festool, if you want to buy into the dust control system as well.

Otherwise, i have used mainly porter cable stuff before they were bought out, nothing fancy but they get the job done and seem to last longer than the dewalts before they lose the spin control. I have not tried Bosch, but have heard good things about them.


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

I avarage about 10 deck restorations per year and I always sand before staining, so I'm pretty hard on 5 inch random orbit sanders. I've had Rigid, an older model Porter Cable, Makita, Milwaukee and now the new, more powerful, low profile and brushless Porter Cable 390K.










I've had it about a year and just recently had to replace the hook and loop pad and the brake, which are sold together in a package #390001. I think quality wise I'd say the Makita was best but was under powered and top heavy, with this Porter Cable a close second. 

When this dies I'll buy my wife some flowers, take her out to dinner, then purchase a Festool Rotex 5 inch.










Good luck shopping.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

What are you looking to do? Finish sand or major stock removal?

If it's finish sanding a Porter Cable 330 speedbolck is like the best. Short stroke, lasts forever and is easily rebuilt. Don't take my word for it, here are 35 five star reviews. Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: Porter-Cable 330 Speed-Bloc 1.2 Amp 1/4 Sheet Sander

(it doesn't have any dust control, but I love mine.)

Otherwise I'd go with the PC 390 K. Only because the woodworking shop I go to sells those, Fein and Festool. The guys that work there own the Porter Cables. (Although I'd like the rotex Festool, and really like the Festool screwgun/drill)

http://festools-online.com/index.ph...ls/564274-festool-cxs-cordless-drill-set.html


----------



## Burt White (Nov 8, 2009)

I just got a new ridgid the outher day from the depot, hooks up to my shopvack, it's not R.R.P. but still cuts down on a lot of dust. got a dewalt and took it back, didn't fit on my shopvack. The Ridgid #R2501.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I have the Bosch, it works good. the pads will wear out like any. They sell replacements. My pneumatic D/A sander wears it's pads out too.. it is called "work" and yes they sell replacements for it too..


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I wanted to buy a festool Rotex and a vac, but I couldn't bring myself to spend the $850. I did like Nate and bought a bosch. I also have a hitachi. Both are great, and the hitachi is now 4 years old.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I have 4 Porter Cable variable speed sanders. I keep them because that's when they were made in the USA. Same with my 2 square finishing sanders. Each one of the VS have been rebuilt once each. I think the cost was maxed out at something like [email protected] approx. I bought these all on the closeout rack at HD for something like [email protected]. Those things have made me alot of money over the years.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> I have 4 Porter Cable variable speed sanders. I keep them because that's when they were made in the USA. Same with my 2 square finishing sanders. Each one of the VS have been rebuilt once each. I think the cost was maxed out at something like [email protected] approx. I bought these all on the closeout rack at HD for something like [email protected]. Those things have made me alot of money over the years.


 










Wolf,

You have these? The only change since they started making them in Mexico is the housing is plastic. Still has the metal frame inside and uses the same bearings and such. Thing is quieter than any of my other sanders and less vibration too. (I have the Mexican version)


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Yep, two of those heavy monsters. Changing the paper was a real challenge until I got used to it. Haven't had to have either one of those worked on yet.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Have used a Porter Cable for many years..I currently have 2 of the 1/4 sheet PC sanders
and also a 6" orbital...My go-to sander most days {interior},is a Festool 5" orbital that I use with their Midi vacuum...I actually don't mind sanding these days.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Wolfgang said:


> Yep, two of those heavy monsters. Changing the paper was a real challenge until I got used to it. Haven't had to have either one of those worked on yet.


Mine are the low profile type of Porter Cable palm sander that balances nicely in your hand..


----------



## Jay123 (Feb 1, 2008)

As a finish carpenter, I've got a ton of sanders. Have some dewalts, pc's, bosch and the 125 festool ets, which doesn NOT have the rotex option, so take from this what you will.

I've used the festool for probably about 15-20 hours, I STILL prefer either the dewalt or pc r/o sander for the money (both of which I've got tons of hours more experience with. I've never been able to find a happy medium between the sander and the vac control (festool ct33).

That being said, I know I will buy some other festool sanders due to the high praises from people I trust. I just have a bunch of other sanders that I will pull out before the single festool that I own.


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

Great feedback guys...thanks a bunch.

I will likely go with a Porter Cable - maybe the 390 - and keep an eye on the Festool stuff. I won't use it that much but would like something that has the versatility to go from wood projects to wallpaper stripping.


----------

